# 40K Story: Fires of the Warp



## Karak The Unfaithful (Feb 13, 2011)

When a ship gets trapped within the warp the people aboard must try and escape the sea of souls. Will these humans be able to escape with thir souls and sanity intact? Characters designed by:

Private Borris vale - C'tan Chimera
Sisiter Kaya - Xela
Doomaxe the bloodthrister* - Cjay
Alrik Stromstrider - Santaire
Mercutio Atellus - Akatsuki13
Sergeant Tainith John Henry Hutchinson - LukeValantine
Lucinda Elias - TheSpore
Eshmeres Sorval - Scholtae

*I gave him a name because you forgot to.

I invented the other charcters myself but I thank everyone for there input into the story! Here is the first chapter, enjoy.

*Chapter I: The Terror within*


Somewhere in the vast emptiness of space, close to the great warp storm known as the eye of terror, a Black inquisitorial ship _The Seven winds of Terra_, a tiny dot in a black ocean. While in another universe where time and space do not matter, cold eyes watched this ship with great interest.

“Remind me again captain, why have we stopped?” Inquisitor Koth asked Captain Algen, his dull eyes not focused on anything in particular. “I told you Inquisitor, one of the crew went mad and attacked the engine,” replied Captain Algen. Inquisitor Koth was the only inquisitor aboard _The Seven winds of Terra_, he was dressed in flowing dark robes and beautiful belt was round his waist from which many strange objects hung not to mention the lack of hair. Algen, a short man with a grey beard and messy grey hair wearing his uniform, which was kept in surprisingly glorious condition. Both of them were stood in the main control bridge of the ship while the rest of the crew were hard at work. “So captain, is it serious damage?” Asked the inquisitor, “no, not at all in fact it shouldn’t take long to repair. I haven’t got any idea what might be wrong with him.” Said the captain quite causally, Algen then turned to face the crew. “Sergeant Hutchinson!” boomed the captain across the control bridge. Sergeant Tainith John Henry Hutchinson walked towards the captain and saluted. “Sergeant, I want you to question the rouge crew member and find out what’s going on, take another guardsman with you” said Algen in his best voice of importance. “Yes sir” said the guardsman and he turned and walked away. The captain then turned to meet the Inquisitor’s eye “these guardsmen are meant to be for security, in case of renegades because we are so close to the eye”. “Yes, the last thing we need it heretics boarding our ship and taking away potential psykers” said Koth, without much emotion. With that Mercutio Atellus, member of Adeptus Mechanicus stepped onto the control bridge. “Greetings inquisitor Koth and Captain Algen, I heard you had some trouble with one of your crewmates.” “Fear not, there is no longer a problem. The Captain has just dealt with it” Replied Inquisitor Koth. “Good, I wish to see we get there as soon as possible, I have much work to attend to” Mercutio said.



Sergeant Hutchinson marched down the ship’s hallway, one hand was by his side the other buried deep in his pocket. As he turned the corner he came across three guardsmen laughing and joking. “You lot! I need one of you!” The guardsmen turned to face him, the smiles on their faces gone. “Aw…he was getting to good bit” wined one of the guardsmen. “Captain’s orders I’m afraid” Tainith replied keeping a straight face. “Well I’m not going” “me neither!” so they all turned to face the last one, the one that had complained “Aw…man” he said, genuine disappointment on his face. “What’s your name?” Tainith asked, “Private Borris Vale” said Borris. Tainith shook his head “that’s: Private Borris Vale, sir” “Oh right sorry…sir” said Borris in an awkward fashion. “Good man, right lets go,” said Tainith as he walked away with an annoyed Borris at his heels leaving the other guardsmen to their jokes.

Alrik Stormstrider sat in the area of the ship known as the PP zone, PP standing for Potential Pskyer and he was one of them. He had discovered this while fighting with his company in the galactic northeast, His pack were attacked by a large daemon and somehow he had disappeared and reappeared miles away from the battle. He later discovered his pack had been killed off. He then had his first encounter with Inquisitor Koth, smartass Alrik thought. He hated Koth because Koth thinks he knows everything and that he can command anyone he likes. He had noticed a lot of security around the ship in case of heretic attack, mostly guardsmen and sisters of battle, Amateurs thought Alrik thought. None of them were as tough as a space wolf, none of them could handle a gun or an axe better than he could. If he was a heretic he could have probably killed everyone on ship without so much as scratch. Although he had to admit the sisters of battle were quite good looking, there was one in the room keeping watch over the PPs her expression was flat, all about duty. Sister Kaya looked at the young space wolf sat on the chair with disgust. Like all the others onboard he was inferior, ignorant and so easily corrupted no one was as pure as her. She had been part of the small sisters of battle group that accompanied Inquisitor Koth aboard the ship, she was glad to be doing the emperor’s work in whatever form it presents itself. 

Somewhere aboard a the ship, in a small room and very little lighting Epimus was looked at his hand again, the mark was clearer now, clearer then ever before. He didn’t know why he had attacked the ship’s engines, only that he must, but he had been too weak. He had only managed to stop the ship the attempt had been so feeble now he was locked in a dark room with only a signal chair and a small table to rest upon. But since they had stopped so much had happened to him he had so many ideas and thoughts about the future and what he could do. But another part of him felt angry very soon two men would walk through that door and talk to him and then something would happen, something important. Yes, that was it. They would enter warpspace. Epimus looked at the mark on his hand again, he had seen it before, so long ago. The murderers had worn it he recognised it and knew what it meant. That Mark, It was the star of chaos.

Tainith opened the door to Epimus’ cell, he was unmoving and staring at the table. Borris followed him in carrying a lasgun in case of trouble. Tainith sat in the chair opposite to Epimus and folded his arms. “Now” he said in an emotionless voice “are you going to tell me why you attacked the engine?” Epimus did not respond, it was going to be a long interrogation. “Well, it was useless we are about to enter warpspace now so your effort was for nothing” said Tainith but still Epimus did not respond. “Um sarg, what’s up with his hand?” asked Borris who so far had kept quiet. Tainith looked at his hands and one of them was red and sore, his over hand covered up most of the red. Tainith reached out “may I see?” he took hold of Epimus’ hands who made no attempt to stop him. He moved Epimus’ over hand out the way to get a closer look. “Oh my…” Said Tainith as he saw the star of chaos on the crewman’s hand “Did you do this?” shouted Tainith “did you!” Borris looked at the star and his mouth flopped open. “What’s going on here? Do think this is a joke or something!” For a moment Tainith stopped shouting and Epimus lifted his head to speak “all for nothing…warpspace…” he mumbled, “Now it happens”.

At the same time Epimus lifted his head to talk Captain Algen turned to inquisitor Koth “good news Inquisitor, the engine is fixed and we are about to enter warpspace!” “Excellent captain begin at once”. The Captain turned to his crew and yelled, “Ok, start the countdown!”

“What happens? And why is there a mark on your hand?” Tainith shouted, he was scared now, so scared.

“5…4” said one of the crewmembers in the control bridge

Epimus looked directly into Tainith’s eyes “there is no place like home…” Borris would have been reaching for the door if he wasn’t so scared.

“3…2”

“Remember sergeant…during the journeys you’ve had and the ones you will have…that change…”

“1… entering warpspace!”

[FONT=&quot]The ship shook and jolted as the great vessel of the stars, and all the souls aboard it entered another dimension. “That change rules all” Epimus screamed and gripped the seat a dark mist passed through eyes turning them blue, and his veins also turned blue and appeared near the surface of his skin, the star of chaos on his hand seemed to expand and burn with magical fire. Epimus stood from his seat and began to head for the door, Tainith also stood and blocked his path so Epimus simply gripped him and threw him into Borris who grunted and fell to the floor. Epimus raised his hand and the door imploded and Epimus stepped into the hallway, he was free now and no one could stop him. [/FONT]


----------



## Karak The Unfaithful (Feb 13, 2011)

*Chapter II: The Warp*


Tainith groaned and clambered to his feet, Epimus was gone. Tainith reached for his comm.-link “Captain, it Epimus. He’s gone mad and escaped!” Tainith paused for a moment to medical kalma. “Impossible! How did he escape?” said the Captain’s voice from the comm.-link. “He destroyed the door and he’s heading for the Engine room again! He must be possessed!” Replied a worried Tainith. “Shit! Kill him! We can’t have him messing with the gellar fields!” As the Captain’s voiced died away Tainith took out his Las pistol and called Borris “Come on private, we need to catch this guy” Borris got to his feet “Aw man….” And ran after Tainith.

Wilson awoke to the sound of the ship’s alarm “what…what’s going on?” He was in the PP zone and had been asleep for the last three hours when he should have been working. He looked around to see a sister of battle and space wolf “what’s going on can’t you see I’m sleeping?” Sister Kaya then said, “Whatever it is it’s bad, very bad. Not to mention we’re in warpspace”. Alrik stood “right, I’m getting my axe” Kaya looked at him and said, “You won’t need that!” Alrik ignored her and ran down the corridor. Kaya sighed and ran another corridor. Wilson, who was still quite bewildered got up and looked around for anything valuable when he heard a child’s voice behind him. “Hey mister, do you know what’s going on?” Wilson turned to see a girl she must have been around the age of eight, a slightly baffled Wilson said, “Um…well…I’m not sure” The girl looked up at him with young innocent eyes and said: “but there’s a nasty man running all of over the ship” Wilson didn’t know what to say so he just said, “I’m Wilson, what’s your name?”. “Lucinda Elias”

“We need to find him quickly before he causes any major damage” Said Mercutio “I have every crewmate who can help searching for him, it’s a very big ship” replied Captain Algen, he was obviously very frustrated. Mercutio then said, “Have you checked the security cameras?” “Of course I have!” yelled Captain Algen. Inquisitor Koth stepped in “Mercutio, keep an eye on the status of the engines.” Mercutio nodded and went over to one of the monitors. “Captain!” yelled one of the crewmates, Algen rushed over to the monitor where the crewmate was sitting. The Cremate was looking at video on the security camera “He isn’t in the engine room, he’s near the Gellar field power core” He image on the monitor was of Epimus facing the power core for the gellar fields.

Eshmeres Sorval, a member of the Veteran sternguard and part of the security aboard _The seven winds of Terra_ was in the dark room that housed the gellar field core. He was looking directly at Epimus who was holding a signal melta bomb. Epimus had his back to him so Eshmeres slowly began reaching for his plasma pistol. “I wouldn’t do that if I were you,” said the unmoving Epimus “do you really think you can stop me?” Eshmeres placed his hand on the pistol holster “I can try” he replied. Epimus flexed his neck and then said, “tell me Eshmeres…” Eshmeres nearly flinched at his own name, he had never met this guy before “how fast…can you draw that pistol and fire? Because I can detonate this melta bomb much faster, and the blast…will destroy the gellar field core and kill us both” Eshmeres placed his hand around the plasma pistol’s handle “I wound rather die trying to kill you” Epimus flexed his neck once more and gripped the melta bomb with both hands, ready to detonate, “If you die here you will never be able to tell the others this…” Eshmeres stopped for a moment and let go of his pistol “tell them what?” Epimus laughed, an evil, inhuman laugh “That I will try this again in the body of that you least suspect and I will kill you all” Eshmeres took a step back, for the first time in his life he felt something that no space marine had ever felt before, fear. “Now run, run away” Epimus said without emotion. Eshmeres took another step back, he wanted to stay and kill Epimus but his body would not obey him. The space marine began to move away and then he began to run the sound of dark laughter following him.
Epimus was alone now, he had driven the space marine away. It was time, time to make the future and for fill his purpose. Epimus grabbed the handle of the melta bomb and pulled the detonation handle. The last thing he saw in his short, pointless life was the great explosion of the bomb he was holding and the gellar field core.

Outside the ship in the cold darkness of the warp a vast swarm circled the human ship, they had once been humans themselves but now they only wanted to kill and eat. The thousands of evil eyes saw the protective shields on the ship go down. They screeched and growled and in a great wave of disfigured beasts the Furies flew straight towards it, sensing the human souls inside.

Inquisitor Koth felt a great vibration through the ship and sensed it, something had changed. “Mercutio! What’s happened?” Mercutio turned away from the monitor and looked at the inquisitor “It’s the gellar fields, there gone” Koth turned to look at Captain Algen who had gone pale and unmoving, then he slowly raised his arm and pointed to somewhere behind Koth. He turned to see the window that Algen was pointing at and outside he could only see dark cloud. Then almost out of nowhere an ugly creature slammed into the window and almost spilt it. Algen screamed, at every window and weak point in the ship’s structure hideous furies screamed and started to smash there way in. There was a shatter of glass and a fury launched itself at Koth, Koth raised his arms and caught the enraged fury that was snapping and biting. Koth pushed it to the ground and kicked at its head. All around the Furies had broken into the control bridge and were attacking the crew. He saw one man go down with two furies tearing at his back spraying blood everywhere, and a woman fell screaming with a furies’ jaws clamped around her throat. “Everybody out” Koth shouted, although most people were already heading for the door. Algen made it through first followed by two crewmembers and Mercutio, Koth ran after them. The whole control bridge was flooded with these winded beasts and a young man tripped and fell, the Furies were soon on him like a pack of ugly winged piranhas. Koth made it through the doorway and seeing that he could do nothing to help shut the door, making a barricade between them and the Furies, but for how long? Algen hit the alarm and they all began to run down the corridor. As they ran a fury smashed through the window on the left and flew straight into the face of one of the crewmembers, killing him instantly. The others carried on running but the fury turned and launched itself at them, Mercutio raised his bionic hand and shot rang out, the fury fell back spraying blood everywhere. Mercutio turned and showed Koth the concealed las pistol within his bionic hand, Koth nodded and with that they continued down the hallway. 

It was the second time today the alarm had gone off and Wilson was really getting fed up with it, why is it that every time he took a break the ship was attacked by a raving madman. Not to mention Lucinda had been jabbering on for the past half hour about all kinds of rubbish. Wilson didn’t care what was happening and when he heard the banging on the window he had just come to the end of his patience. “Right that’s it” he turned to Lucinda “stay here I’ve gotta sort something out” So he got up off the chair he had been trying to sleep on and went over to the window, to his surprise there was a large crack in it and something didn’t feel quite right. Outside were the dark clouds of the warp and he placed his face up against it to get a better look. When an ugly creature burst out of nowhere and came face-to-face with him. Wilson yelled and jumped back. The creature growled and then split the glass and jumped into the room. Wilson fell to floor and began to crawl away, not taking his eyes off the creature. It had an ugly disfigured head, two short legs, a pair of battered bat-like wings and two clawed hands. It turned to Lucinda and began to move towards her but stopped a few paces away to growl. Wilson saw it was about to pounce and he grabbed Lucinda’s hand and ran through the nearest door, shutting it behind him. “It’s a cupboard” said Lucinda, and indeed it was a cupboard but on the other side of the door the fury was bashing its way in. Wilson immediately began to rummage round the junk and the loud noises on the door only made him look faster. Lucinda removed a large sheet and said “what about that?” Wilson turned to see her pointing at a large metal case. Wilson used his skills as a thief to pick the lock on the metal case and opened it. “Wow…” Inside was a lasgun with at least three clips of ammunition, he then faced Lucinda “thanks” She smiled, not quite sure what she had done to help. 
On the other side of the door the fury was getting angry, he had come close to a free meal but they had slipped away. The fury banged its clawed fists on the door a few more times when it heard a sound. It heard the door begin to open and it scratched the floor happily, and got ready to pounce. The door opened and the fury threw itself at Wilson and Lucinda. Only to be met by a lasgun set on fully automatic being fired by a man who had never fired a gun before. Wilson let rip the whole clip of bullets upon the fury that fell to the floor riddled with bullet holes spraying blood in all directions. Wilson only stopped by when he ran out of bullets and smiled happily.
Suddenly two figures burst through the door from the corridor and aimed their bolters at Wilson. Alrik and Kaya found themselves looking at a very odd sight. A cabin boy holding a lasgun and a young girl in a cupboard with a lot of blood and a dead fury on the ground, not to mention the bullet holes in the floor! Wilson simply smiled at Kaya and Alrik, they both lowered their bolters and Kaya sighed and said “Come on, we have to get out of here”


----------



## Akatsuki13 (May 9, 2010)

Er... why is a lasgun firing bullets? Lasweapons fire lasers, stub weapons fire bullets and bolters fire explosive bolts.


----------



## Santaire (Feb 13, 2011)

This is awesome, your amazing Karak


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

Sounds awesome! 

I do not know if it was intentional or not but Wilson is not mentioned at the character creation page. I was happy though to see him as the cheeky chappy I had in mind.


----------



## Scholtae (Aug 16, 2010)

Excellent but where did the plasma pistol come from? Combi-Plasma gun my friend.:grin:. Otherwise this is a very interesting read.


----------



## Karak The Unfaithful (Feb 13, 2011)

> Er... why is a lasgun firing bullets? Lasweapons fire lasers, stub weapons fire bullets and bolters fire explosive bolts.


Um...they fire bullets, because if they did boltguns should fire some form of laser.



> Excellent but where did the plasma pistol come from? Combi-Plasma gun my friend.. Otherwise this is a very interesting read.


Oh heck, sorry. I shall give him the combi-plasma gun but he may have to keep the plasma pistol, besides its better than a bolt pistol.


----------



## Akatsuki13 (May 9, 2010)

Karak The Unfaithful said:


> Um...they fire bullets, because if they did boltguns should fire some form of laser.


What? Okay first off, it's a LASgun aka a laser gun, so why call it a lasgun if it fires bullets? As I said before, stub weapons are bullet-firing guns, lasweapons are laser weapons and bolters fire out explosive bolts. If you don't know that, I have to ask you, how much you actually know about Warhammer 40k? Cause what a lasgun is and what bolter is, are both rather basic stuff that most people know.

Before you start complaining again that bolters are stronger than lasguns, therefore they must be laser weapons, I must point out that in essence they fire miniature rockets. Basically, when a bolt round hits a target, penetrates the target (how deep is dependent on the armor of said target) and detonates, turning what would be a bullet/projectile type wound into a much larger wound. Keep in mind that this is happening in fractions of a second.

Here are three links to pages in the Lexicanum, the best 40k wiki site you can find the internet, that will best explain these three types of weapons.

Stub Weapons: http://wh40k.lexicanum.com/wiki/Slug-thrower

Lasgun: http://wh40k.lexicanum.com/wiki/Lasgun

Bolt Weapons:  http://wh40k.lexicanum.com/wiki/Bolt_weapon


----------



## TheSpore (Oct 15, 2009)

Very entertaining i cant wait for the next chapter. You used the lil girl in the way ide imagined she would act.


----------



## Karak The Unfaithful (Feb 13, 2011)

Akatsuki sorry if your annoyed but I'm not exactly an expert on IG weapons it fits the story, if you want to complain thats fine by me but I'm not really bothered because there will always be critics. If you really don't like what I'm doing then myabe I should kill your character off and forget about it, it seems to be the only way to make you happy.



*Chapter III: Without Reason*


Sergeant Tainith and Borris burst into the ship’s Cafeteria, raised inside they found three furies fighting over the body of a dead woman. They turned and snarled at them, one leapt upon a bloodstained table the others stayed on the floor. Borris let off three shots at one of the furies, killing it. The other two leapt into the air and divided down them, Tainith fired off two shots from his stubber pistol and killed one mid-air. The other crashed into Borris who raised his lasgun to protect himself. “Get off you ugly bastard!” he shouted as he tried to wrestle the fury away. Tainith grabbed the fury, which bit him in the arm, Tainith swore and hurled it away. Borris Stumbled back but quickly regained his footing and fired his lasgun at the daemon. The bullet hit the fury in the chest, ripped through the brown skin and carried ongoing, the fury fell to the floor, dead. Borris looked at Tainith “thanks” he said, Tainith simply nodded. Behind him Tainith heard someone rush into the room so he span round with his stubber pistol raised. It was Inquisitor Koth, Mercutio and Captain Algen. “Sir” said Tainith giving a quick salute. “Is there anyone else with you sergeant?” Koth asked, “no one except private Borris” he replied “As far as we know everyone else is dead”. “We need to round everyone up although I advise we stay together,” Mercutio said, and then he turned to Koth “Is there anyway out of here Inquisitor?” Koth laughed but did not give an answer. Algen decided to step in “we need to keep searching the ship, in the event of an emergency we all go down to the cargo bay, its protocol” Mercutio looked at him “we better get a move on then”

Eshmeres was lost, he didn’t know his way around the ship very well and had inevitable got lost. He was in an unknown area of the ship, his combi plasma gun ready. He had already discovered many bodies and there killers all over the ship, he did entirely understand the situation but he did not care, he only knew he had to survive. He knew these creatures would kill without reason, and he could well be next on the menu. He slowly opened a door leading to another room, but it was dark the power must be down in this section, he continued regardless. He peered round a corner to see a group of furies feasting on the flesh of the dead, he took out a frag grenade to kill them quickly without trouble. When an enraged fury dropped on his head. Eshmeres stumbled back and dropped his frag grenade and combi plasma gun. He fury screamed and began clawing at his armour and helmet, Eshmeres punched the fury in its ugly face and it fell to the floor screeching, Eshmeres then brought his fist down on its chest, then it stopped moving. Eshmeres grabbed his combi plasma gun, he heard a snarl and turned to face it. The furies he had tried to kill with his grenade had noticed him now. They dived at him with outstretched talons and claws, screeching and screaming. Eshmeres let rip bolts from his gun killing many in the air but still they continued. Blot shots were sprayed everywhere, not all hitting their targets. The furies hit him like a hammer, knocking him to the floor. Eshmeres wasted no time at all, he got up and ran turning to fire at the furies again. He ran to the hatch that led to the engine rooms but a fury tripped him up and broke some of the armour on his leg. His frag grenade had fallen down the hatch but the pin had caught on something and it hadn’t fallen too far. Eshmeres knew it would be his only hope, he could hear the furies screaming and baying for blood. He made a grab for the grenade but in his horror he got the grenade but pulled the pin…Eshmeres dropped the grenade, grabbed his combi weapon and faced his enemy. He knew he was doomed. It was by extraordinary luck that the grenade kept falling into the engine rooms and landed by some highly dangerous containers. These containers were highly dangerous because they have a tendency to explode quite easily, and not to mention the other, explosive, objects in the engine room no to mention the engine itself. The furies were mere inches away from Eshmeres and his doom, the grenade set off, denoting the containers. The force of the blast blew Eshmeres and the Furies a couple of meters away from the hatch. Eshmeres understood what was happening and ran. The engine room began to explode and fall apart sending shockwaves throughout the entire ship. Eshmeres carried on running. The room behind him and the furies were consumed by a torrent of fire burning and destroying all in its path. Eshmeres saw the way out, so he leapt. With the fire at his heels he divided through the doorway, landing with a crunch. He quickly slammed the metal door shut. He was safe now, he lay on the ground for a moment, catching his breath.

Kaya, Alrik, Wilson and Lucinda were trying to get to the cargo bay, Kaya knew it was the best place to go because any other survivors would go. When an almightily explosion at the other end of the ship tilted the ship and immediately everyone was sent flying forwards. “What was that?” asked Kaya, “sounded like the bloody engines exploding!” said Alrik. The ship began to tilt again, almost as if it was plummeting… “What’s happening?” Lucinda asked. “Everyone grab on to something! Quick!” Kaya shouted and grabbed onto the nearest bar. Everyone ran to grab something strong, “whats going on?” Wilson asked, “what do you think!” shouted Alrik as if Wilson was deaf. “Don’t let go!”

The mighty ship was plummeting now, getting faster by the second. Its rear was burning leaving a trail of smoke and fire. It was heading for the ground below, and it wasn’t going to stop. When it hit the front crunched and splintered, the rest hit the ground with a loud thump. It seemed almost impossible that anyone could survive that terrible crash. Even if they did there was no way of knowing if they would survive what lay beyond its metal walls.


----------



## Akatsuki13 (May 9, 2010)

> Akatsuki sorry if your annoyed but I'm not exactly an expert on IG weapons it fits the story, if you want to complain thats fine by me but I'm not really bothered because there will always be critics. If you really don't like what I'm doing then myabe I should kill your character off and forget about it, it seems to be the only way to make you happy.


I'm not really complaining about the story which I do like despite its faults. I'm just trying to point out that lasguns fire out bolts of lasers, not bullets. If it fires bullets than its a normal rifle or some other form of stub gun. As an expert on 40k fluff, I've learned to tolerate those less knowledge of the fluff that write stories and make mistakes with it. But when I see such simple things like lasguns firing bullets or a female Primarchs/SM, it really drives me nuts because those are the basic things that should not be.

Of course, I have also started to consider that maybe you just don't know the equivalent word for the shots of a lasgun. The common term for lasgun shots is bolts while bolt/bolter rounds are the common term for bolter shots.

If I came off as overly critical or insulting, I apologize. But it's just the way I am. If you continue to have lasguns firing bullets, I will keep on bugging you about it, even if you do kill off my character.


----------



## TheSpore (Oct 15, 2009)

I think the correct ter is las bolts but i might be wrong. Either way its a very intresting story. I have one question as i see the furies are breaking through glass windows and was wondering if this happening what is protecting the people from the vaccum outside woudn't severyone get sucked out into the warp or is there no vaccum in the warp.


----------



## Akatsuki13 (May 9, 2010)

I forgot about that, but yeah they would get sucked out unless there was some form of emergency shutter that dropped to cover the hole.


----------



## TheSpore (Oct 15, 2009)

Akatsuki13 said:


> I forgot about that, but yeah they would get sucked out unless there was some form of emergency shutter that dropped to cover the hole.


Ok so we shall assume such things!!! Which i can solely believe this and definately believe that an author could leave it out. This the warp we are talking about the furies can easily maniplate the norm along with and other chaos forces


----------



## Scholtae (Aug 16, 2010)

I like the way the story is progressing, but Eshmeres is a blank which means he exudes an Anti warp aura, this would perhaps slow the daemons down a little because they are biengs of pure warp energy and completley disable psychic weaponry. The daemons entering his zone (about 5 feet) will also be more susceptable to the other party members weaponry. Just pointing it out it could help form some sort of twist. Being a blank means people feel uncomfortable around him because he doesn't have a soul. read this if you want to know more. http://wh40k.lexicanum.com/wiki/Blank


----------



## Karak The Unfaithful (Feb 13, 2011)

> I'm not really complaining about the story which I do like despite its faults. I'm just trying to point out that lasguns fire out bolts of lasers, not bullets. If it fires bullets than its a normal rifle or some other form of stub gun. As an expert on 40k fluff, I've learned to tolerate those less knowledge of the fluff that write stories and make mistakes with it. But when I see such simple things like lasguns firing bullets or a female Primarchs/SM, it really drives me nuts because those are the basic things that should not be.
> 
> Of course, I have also started to consider that maybe you just don't know the equivalent word for the shots of a lasgun. The common term for lasgun shots is bolts while bolt/bolter rounds are the common term for bolter shots.
> 
> ...


Ok, I'm glad thats sorted out. I assumed that lasguns fired bullets because whenever I see IG art the lasguns seem to fire bullets. I guess I may have been a bit over the top when I said kill off your character.


----------



## Akatsuki13 (May 9, 2010)

Karak The Unfaithful said:


> Ok, I'm glad thats sorted out. I assumed that lasguns fired bullets because whenever I see IG art the lasguns seem to fire bullets. I guess I may have been a bit over the top when I said kill off your character.


Having the current IG Codex, I could see that. The muzzle flashes of the lasgun do look identical to the muzzle flashes of normal bullet-firing guns.


----------



## Karak The Unfaithful (Feb 13, 2011)

> I think the correct ter is las bolts but i might be wrong. Either way its a very intresting story. I have one question as i see the furies are breaking through glass windows and was wondering if this happening what is protecting the people from the vaccum outside woudn't severyone get sucked out into the warp or is there no vaccum in the warp.


There isn't a vaccum in the warp, but there isn't air either because its the warp and things from the real universe don't exsist in the warp, if you get what i mean. Chaos Champions sometimes go to the warp to get a daemonic steed or gift from their god so they must be able to breath one way or another. If I'm honest I'm not all that sure because I can't find anything about it in the codex(s) or the web.


----------



## TheSpore (Oct 15, 2009)

ok i was just curious thats all i assumed that since they are in the warp that it would kinda like being in space but as i said its chaos need i say more but its one hell of a story and cant wait to read more.


----------



## Karak The Unfaithful (Feb 13, 2011)

> ok i was just curious thats all i assumed that since they are in the warp that it would kinda like being in space but as i said its chaos need i say more but its one hell of a story and cant wait to read more.


The warp is a very confusing place, so confusing that most mortals can't understand it. Some have been known to go insane at a singal glace!
by the way, if your desprate to find out what happens to your character messsage me. only if your desprate.


----------



## Karak The Unfaithful (Feb 13, 2011)

*Chapter IV: Survivors*


Lucinda awoke, he heading pounding. She tried to stand, but was too weak. She looked around to see the others lying in the rubble like her, none of them were moving. The ship was broken, large holes blown in its side, pipes and wires hanging from the ceiling, walls crushed inwards. She began to one of the holes in the ship’s side, Lucinda grabbed onto its rim and heaved herself out. She did not fully understand what was going on, nor did she know that she would be the first of the survivors to look upon the formless wastes. The ship had landing on a small plain, but beyond that were many sites to behold. Floating mountains, a river that ran through the air, a ruin on a floating plateau that was facing sideways and many other bizarre sites. She was almost transfixed by it, the shear madness of it all and the fact some features would change if you looked away. Lucinda could see, among the dark, a group of blue clouds on the horizon. She strained to look at them and could make out some towers, and then it hit her. She had a vision of a great crystal citadel, with winding passageways and ugly pink creatures that danced and sang the name of their lord, And… a Library. A Library that contained all the knowledge in the universe, and beyond. Lucinda suddenly felt a pain in her hand, he looked down to see it had turned red and sore.

Mercutio felt himself being dragged across the broken floor of the cargo bay, he was too tired to speak or move, drifting in and out of consciousness. When the ship had crashed he, Koth, Algen, Tainith and Borris had been hit by rubble and knocked out. His eyes were open but his vision blurred. “Come on mate, your ganna’ be alright” said an unfamiliar voice. The man who had spoken stopped dragging him and propped him up against something. “We’ll get your mates in just a moment” he said. Mercutio felt his vision returning to him, but somehow he still couldn’t see out of bionic eye. Before him was a man, in his thirties dressed in a standard issue guardsman uniform. The man saw him begin to move, “Well, you survived without much trouble I ‘spose” he said, “I’m corporal Actun, and who might you be?” Mercutio sat up properly and replied, “Mercutio Atellus, member of the Mechanicus” Mercutio tried to stand. “Need a hand?” Actun asked, “No, I’m fine” and brought himself to his feet, now he could have a proper look at his surroundings. The cargo bay was a mess, rubble and parts of the ship littered it, cargo crates had been overturned and their contents spilled across the bay. Their were six other guardsmen including two crewmembers, all of which trying to dig through the rubble and retrieve the others. Actun stood next to him “the ship crashed, we were searching for survivors but, until we came across you, found none.” “What is the damage like?” Mercutio asked, Actun shuffled his feet “lets just say this isn’t going to fly again” Mercutio sighed, and then began to walk off. “Hey where are you going?” Mercutio carried on walking but said, “To get a few things” Actun folded his arms and watched him walk away. “Sir, we’ve got another one out” said one of the guardsmen, Actun turned to see his men carry Borris away from the wreckage and put him down a few feet away. Actun and the guardsmen who had called to him knelt down to where they had put the unconscious Borris. “Is he alive?” Actun asked, the guardsman checked Borris’ pulse, “yep, he’s alive” Actun stood “good work Davidson, now find me a working comm.-link. 

Kaya finally awoke, her head was pounding and sore. She sat up from her place among the wreckage to see the small girl, Lucinda, feebly trying to wake up Wilson. She stood and went over to small girl “leave him for now” Lucinda looked up but didn’t say anything. Kaya looked around for her Bolter and found it under a small mass of rubble, she moved the rubble and picked it up, “Stay here” and walked through the battered door.
Kaya was still walking after twenty minutes, and along the way she saw many bodies of humans and furies, not many had survived the crash. She was trying to find a storeroom and hopefully supplies and weapons. “There must be one round her somewhere” she said quietly to herself, she looked to her left and noticed a door marked “Storeroom”. She walked towards it to find it was open. Kaya raised her bolter and peered through the doorway. Inside was a space marine, wearing black and grey quartered power armour, he was searching through the boxes and crates with a combi plasma gun leant against the side of a crate. Kaya quietly pushed the door fully open, keeping her bolter raised. “Don’t move, I’m armed” the space marine stopped what he was doing, “now, turn around slowly” the space marine turned to face Kaya, he was wearing his helmet so she could not see his face. “State your name, rank and your purpose here” the space marine remained still but said “I’m Eshmeres Sorval, Sternguard veteran and I’m trying to find a working comm. Link” he said “its seems you survived the crash also, are you alone?” “No, there are three others with me. I’m trying to find supplies” she replied. Eshmeres thought about this then said. “How about we work together then?”

Actun and his men had finally got everyone out of the rubble and Mercutio had returned. Inquisitor Koth went up to Corporal Actun “you did well Corporal” Actun shrugged “Well, we couldn’t just leave you there could we?” Koth nodded “no I suppose not” Mercutio walked up to Koth, carrying something wrapped in cloth. “This is yours I believe” he said and presented it to him. Koth took it and unwound the cloth, “Well, that’s pretty nasty lookin’” Actun said, a faint smile crossed the inquisitor’s lips as he looked down upon his Daemonhammer. It was a large battle hammer made of silver and gold, the symbol of the Ordo Malleus was part of the hammerhead and many purity deals hung from its handle. “Thank you Mercutio, I could have done with this earlier” Mercutio nodded, I also took the liberty to get my own weapons” Mercutio showed him his Omnisian axe and hellpistol. Just then Davidson came running up to them and presented Koth with a comm.-link “I found one, sir” Koth took the comm.-link from Davidson’s hands and said, “Thank you Soldier, now you may rejoin the others” Davidson nodded and moved away. “I hope someone hears this” and he switched on the comm.-link.

“So, where did you find him again?” Wilson asked, Kaya sighed, “I told you, he was in the storeroom. Kaya had finally decided that Eshmeres was not trying to kill them all and led him back to where Alrik, Wilson and Lucinda were. “Whatever, at least we aren’t the only ones who survived the bloody crash” said Alrik, who hadn’t moved much since Kaya had gone. Eshmeres had remained quiet since his arrival and was in no mood to talk. “So…what do we do now?” Asked Wilson. Eshmeres ignored the others who, in his opinion talk too much, and turned his attention to the comm.-link he had found, he could have swore he heard something. “I suggest we stay here” Alrik said to Kaya, “no, we need to go somewhere else!” Eshmeres knelt by the comm.-link with he had put on the floor and began to chance the frequency, and almost immediately he had something, “…if you are listening this Inquisitor Koth…” “Hey, come and look at this” Eshmeres said to the others. Kaya and Wilson came closer. Alrik, who couldn’t be bothered, and Lucinda stayed where they were. “…If you are alive, come to the cargo bay, there are more survivors…” Alrik didn’t bother looking up and just asked, “What is it?” Kaya turned to him and said “people”


----------



## TheSpore (Oct 15, 2009)

Gettin better i like how its progressing form just hangin around the ship


----------



## Karak The Unfaithful (Feb 13, 2011)

Wait for the next chapter, theres ganna be alot more:
*chop*
*slash*
*bleed bleed*
and:
"who the hell took my kitkat?!" (not really)


----------



## TheSpore (Oct 15, 2009)

in the 41st M there are only kitkats


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

Good job I do not like kitkats. I like Twixes myself.


----------



## TheSpore (Oct 15, 2009)

Stephen_Newman said:


> Good job I do not like kitkats. I like Twixes myself.


Heratic!!! everyone likes kitkats


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

TheSpore said:


> Heratic!!! everyone likes kitkats


Duh! Of course I am a heretic. Why else would I be a member of a site like this?!?!


----------



## TheSpore (Oct 15, 2009)

Oh yeah thats right so that make me a heratic too My how the tables have turned


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

thread moved to Original Works as it is a... story. 

CP


----------



## Karak The Unfaithful (Feb 13, 2011)

ok, fine by me.


----------



## Santaire (Feb 13, 2011)

Karak, when you doing the next chapter, just it's been a while since you did the last one


----------



## Karak The Unfaithful (Feb 13, 2011)

Sorry, I've been preoccuypied recently, I'll do some more now.


----------



## Karak The Unfaithful (Feb 13, 2011)

*Chapter V: Daemonettes and Bloodletters*


Lucinda walked up Eshmeres and tapped his armour, Eshmeres turned to face the little girl. She looked worried and frightened she raised her arm and pointing at the gap in the ship’s hull Eshmeres walked over to it. He looked through the gap at the formless wastes, upon the ever-changing plains outside the ship Eshmeres saw figures moving, he strained his eyes but still could not see because of the constantly changing ground blocking his view. He turned to face Lucinda again, “what are they?” She did not answer.

Davidson climbed through the breach in the ship’s hull, the cargo bay was near the outside to unloading cargo much easier. What he saw was amazing, the ground and the landscape changed before his eyes, but the one thing that did not change was the sense of death. There were no planets or trees, just dirt and horrid black clouds that hung over the landscape like death. Davidson heard noise, he turned but there was nothing, and again on his over side, movement. He raised his lasgun and took a step back, something was not right.
“Ack…” he dropped his lasgun and his body went tense. Davidson looked at his chest just as a red, ugly blade erupted from his chest, Davidson groaned and died. The Blade slid out from his chest, covered in the blood, then the thing that killed Davidson. Extended a clawed hand and grabbed hold of the dead man’s head, and with a sharp crack separated it from the neck. The creature examined the head before it burst into flames in the creature’s hands. The skin and flesh burnt and fell away until only the skull remained.

Alrik got up and went over to where Eshmeres was standing, “what’s happening?” he asked, quite causally. “Take a look” Eshmeres replied and pointed at the hole in the ship’s hull, Alrik looked out “Don’t see anything” he said without much thought. Eshmeres looked at him, “I was sure I saw something…” when suddenly a claw burst through the wall and grabbed Eshmeres, Lucinda screamed. “Shit!” Alrik picked up a piece of broken pipe and smashed into the claw which then let go of Eshmeres. “Get away from the wall!” Alrik shouted, Kaya appeared behind him, “what’s going on here?” Alrik grabbed his axe and plasma pistol. All along the wall claws were breaking through and trying to find a way in. Lucinda ran behind Kaya, “ok, we gotta’ get out of here pronto” shouted Alrik over the sound of banging and breaking metal. They turned and ran down the corridor. Alrik ran about ten steps before he heard the daemons breach the hull, he turned to face them, “get to the cargo bay!” A daemonette of Slaanesh ran straight towards Alrik, he only just had time to fire his plasma pistol. The shot went into the daemonette’s shoulder and she fell back shrieking. But another daemonette leapt over he fallen comrade and charged at Alrik. He didn’t have time to fire his pistol so he swung his axe. The daemonette, moving at unrivalled speeds, dodged the axe and tried to slash Alrik with her claws. Alrik raised his axe and blocked the claws then fired his pistol into the daemonette’s stomach, she fell shrieking. Alrik began to back down the corridor firing shots into the growing numbers of daemonettes. Two more moved down the corridor at speed, Alrik cut one down with his axe. The other leapt, and before Alrik knew it, knocked him off his feet. He lay on his back the daemonette trying to bite him, he held it back with one hand and tried to reach for his pistol. The pistol was out of reach, he wouldn’t be able to get to it. A shining blade cut through the daemonette’s head and she went limp, Kaya helped him to his feet. “Come on! Now is not the time for heroics!” Alrik grinned, fired off a few more shots and ran with Kaya.

Borris hadn’t been doing much, He was just wondering around the cargo bay and he’d been warned by Koth not to go outside. But he really wanted to, he wanted to see where they had crashed. Borris grinned what harm could it do just for as little look? So he walked up to the breach in the ship’s hull and poked his head through, his face went pale. Outside was a headless body lying in a pool of blood, Borris nearly threw up. He heard a growl from somewhere from somewhere he couldn’t see, and he moved closer to try and see where the growl had come from. Suddenly an ugly, red daemon homed into view. Borris jumped and tried to pull himself out of the breach in the ship, he daemon tried to grab him with a clawed, bloodstained hand. Borris pulled himself free and the daemon grabbed the empty air, and then moved out of view. Borris stumbled back, with sweating hands he raised his lasgun. Tainith ran over to Borris, “what the hell is going on?” he asked. “There’s a d-d-daemon out t-t-there” said the shaking Borris, Tainith went pale, “lets go and tell the others” Borris nodded and ran with Tainith.
It wasn’t long before they ran into Corporal Actun and a few of his men, “Corporal!” Tainith shouted. “What’s up?” asked Actun quite casually, “there’s a bloody daemon that’s what!” Borris shouted Actun chuckled. “Daemon? Your havin’ a laugh aren’t ya?” Tainith stopped before him and pointed at where they had just come from, “you think this is funny!” shouted the old Sergeant. “What’s the worst that could happen?” he asked. Then the lights went out.
“They cut the power!” Borris wined, “Relax, its probably just a bad fuse” Actun said, who took a torch out of his pocket and switched it on. There was an inhuman growl from somewhere behind Borris, He turned and hastily tried to get his own torch. There was another growl, but closer this time. Actun shined his torch into the darkness and thought he saw something move. Actun peered into the darkness, a half shadowed figure stepped into view. “Guys…” Actun whispered and the rest of them turned to look at the figure. At first it looked like a man, until you noticed it’s hunched appearance and the large horns. In its hand was a sword, red and gleaming, as if it still burned with the fires that forged it. The Daemon stepped closer into the torchlight, now they could see its ugly face. It seemed quite human at first, but its eyes gleamed with fire and rage, it had gaping jaws that sprouted a long black tongue. Tainith took a closer grip on his stubber rifle, Borris raised his. Then they noticed something in it’s other hand, which it raised into the light to show them. It was a skull, still attached to a bit of spine of bloody spine. Borris felt he was about to be sick, the creature roared and that was too much for him. Borris opened fire upon the Bloodletter. 

Wilson and Lucinda had got ahead of Alrik and Kaya slightly, those creatures looked scary and he wasn’t going to be on the menu today. He knew the way to the cargo bay and being there made him feel safer. Eshmeres had stayed with Kaya after what sounded like plasma pistol shots. “Come on, almost there” he panted as they turned another corner. Alrik, Eshmeres and Kaya had disappeared from sight now and he could barely hear them. “Is that it?” Lucinda asked, Wilson looked at what she had meant: the door to the cargo bay, “yes” he replied. They stopped at it, Wilson grabbed the handle and heaved, “locked” he said. Wilson tried to get it open but it was a tough door, it was going to take time. “Wilson…” Lucinda said, Wilson turned. Down the darkened corridor stood the last thing Wilson wanted to see, a Daemonette. She advanced licking her lips and flexing her claws, she was going to enjoy feasting upon there souls. The Daemonette was female in form and divinely beautiful, until you saw he teeth and the crab-like claws. Wilson couldn’t realize how stupid he had been, the Daemonette had followed him, the others had been distracted by the other Daemonettes so Eshmeres gone back to help them, leaving him defenceless. While the others had help off the growing numbers of daemons this one had snuck by and followed him, but why? Then Wilson noticed something, the Daemonette was looking at Lucinda, not him. Lucinda stepped forward and looked the daemon in the eye, then slowly raised her hand. The daemon knelt down and then jumped through the air at amazing speeds. Suddenly a Blue vortex appeared around Lucinda’s hand sending blue streaks in all directions. Then the vortex collapsed into itself and a bright blue blot blazed through the air and hit the Daemonette in the chest. The daemon screamed and turned to dust, all of which happened in the space of a few seconds. Lucinda shook her head then turned to Wilson, “where did it go?” Wilson then said “I don’t know” He then turned and without a word opened to the door to the cargo bay, the first thing he noticed was the sound of lasfire.


----------



## Santaire (Feb 13, 2011)

Cool I like the idea of a creature formed of pure emotions being damaged by mortals, makes the whole thing less plausible but more possible, as in we actually have a chance at surviving:goodpost:

"A daemonette of Slaanesh ran straight towards Alrik, he only just had time to fire his plasma pistol. The shot went into the daemonette’s shoulder and she fell back shrieking. But another daemonette leapt over he fallen comrade and charged at Alrik. He didn’t have time to fire his pistol so he swung his axe. The daemonette, moving at unrivalled speeds, dodged the axe and tried to slash Alrik with her claws.:aggressive: Alrik raised his axe and blocked the claws then fired his pistol into the daemonette’s stomach, she fell shrieking. Alrik began to back down the corridor firing shots into the growing numbers of daemonettes. Two more moved down the corridor at speed, Alrik cut one down with his axe." :victory:


----------



## Karak The Unfaithful (Feb 13, 2011)

Chance of surviving? those are only the lessar daemons, the weakest of them all. Bloodletters have the edge in general close combat but daemonettes are alot faster.

just you wait till I bring in the bigger daemons...


----------



## dragonkingofthestars (May 3, 2010)

frack, as if the small ones are a problem.
question, in 40K sisters have acts of faith which are there raw faith haveing a effect in the world, like a psycice power, so how would those work in the warp?


----------



## Santaire (Feb 13, 2011)

I'm quaking in my boots [sarcasm]. Things to do when we do face them:
1. Fight (Most likely)
2. Run (Forget about it)
3. Hide (Even worse)
4. Die (Hopefully not)
5. Defeat them (Maybe)
6. Be wounded (Very likely)


----------



## Scholtae (Aug 16, 2010)

Santaire said:


> I'm quaking in my boots [sarcasm]. Things to do when we do face them:
> 1. Fight (Most likely)
> 2. Run (Forget about it)
> 3. Hide (Even worse)
> ...


Aye, by the Emperors grace we shall prevail.


----------



## Karak The Unfaithful (Feb 13, 2011)

> Aye, by the Emperors grace we shall prevail.


I'd like to see you prevail with you head stuck on the end of a bloodcrusher's sword (joke!)

But I really need to get the next chapter i'm falling behind a bit.


----------



## Karak The Unfaithful (Feb 13, 2011)

*Chapter VI: Let the blood flow…*


Inquisitor Koth and Mercutio had been standing near some large cargo crates, not really talking but thinking, when the lights went out. Mercutio looked up, “Dammit” Koth turned to him, “bad fuse box?” he asked. Then the sound of lasfire erupted some distance away from them and Koth got to his feet “what’s going on?” Mercutio took out his auspex scanner, “there’s nothing apart from the others” Koth peered through the darkness. “Wait a sec-“ Koth didn’t finished because an enraged bloodletter jumped out of the darkness, sword in hand. Koth moved to one side, just avoiding the deadly hellblade. Mercutio got to his feet and grabbed his omnisian axe when another snarling bloodletter stepped out of the darkness blocking his path.
Koth dodged another strike from the hellblade, he needed his daemon hammer, badly. Koth punched the daemon in the side of the face, the bloodletter’s clawed hand grabbed his wrist and growled. The bloodletter twisted his wrist and grabbed his now exposed neck.
Koth could do nothing as the Bloodletter lifted him from the ground, by his neck, with unnatural strength. The beast hurled Koth through the air into the large cargo crates nearby. The Inquisitor hit the crates and his vision went blurry for a moment. When he could see again he saw the bloodletter running towards him, it’s hellblade raised high. Koth looked to his left to see his daemon hammer, which he grabbed and raised to meet the hellblade. Koth, filled with new strength, pushed the daemon back and got to his feet, his daemon hammer ready. The daemon took a step back, it knew what Koth held in his hands and he did not like it. The bloodletter snarled and it’s long black tongue flicked in and out of its mouth. Then the bloodletter prepared himself and charged.
Koth charged too bringing the daemon hammer up, smashing through the daemons defences and smashing it into the daemon’s body.

“Where the hell are they!” someone screamed as Tainith fired wildly into the darkness. There were bloodletters all around them now, but where? He couldn’t see in the dark he didn’t think those daemons could either, but they could smell them. He saw one of the others turn, only to have a hellblade plunged into his chest. Screaming, he fell to the floor pumping blood freely. “Run!” He shouted. Tainith ran into the darkness, only his torch providing light, Borris and Actun followed him. Another guardsmen tried to follow also but he got about two steps before he head was hacked off and sent flying in one clean swipe of a hellblade. Tainith looked away when a Bloodletter stepped before him and hit him the chest with the hilt of its hellblade. Tainith fell to the floor with a thump and looked at the daemon with wide, terrified eyes. The bloodletter cackled and raised his hellblade for the killing blow.

“Wilson!” Alrik shouted as he ran from the swarm of daemonettes behind him. Wilson and Lucinda had just stepped into the darkness of the cargo bay, he was terrified. The daemonettes behind them were getting closer, ready to slice them into pieces with their crab-like claws. Eshmeres, Kaya and Alrik reached the doorway and leapt through it, landing with a bang. Wilson hurried to shut the heavy metal door and Kaya got up swiftly to help him. As soon as it was closed the swarm of daemonettes smashed into it and nearly broke it down. Everyone got up and ran down the small metal staircase leading to the ground floor of the cargo bay. Wilson was a little stunned by the whole experience, this was not what he signed up for! As a result he was a little slow and everyone else was ahead of him…when the metal door smashed open and a daemonette leapt at Wilson. He screamed, he and the daemon went flying off the staircase and straight into the ground below. Wilson landed with a harsh thump and he groaned. “Wilson!” Kaya shouted, Wilson looked up to see the daemonette grab him with her crab claws and toss him. Wilson went through the air and landed with an even harsher thump, he groaned again and looked to his left. He saw a guardsmen fall to the floor with a red, horned daemon standing above him. The red daemon raised his sword and…turned his head to face Wilson. He heard a hiss and looked right, the daemonette wasn’t focused on him anymore. She was focused on the big red creature, the cabin boy got up and crawled away. Praying those daemons wouldn’t decide to put him on the menu. 

The Bloodletter didn’t care about Tainith, he could finish him off later. The Bloodletter was much more interested on the daemonette, looking at her he felt something, an ancient rivalry and the instinct to kill swelled up inside him. The Bloodletter readied his blade to meet the other daemon and ran at her, the daemonette laughed and dodged the blade. The bloodletter lunged at her but she was too quick and avoided it again, the bloodletter growled, this was getting very annoying. The daemonette ran and jumped at the other daemon, swiping and clawing at him but the other daemon but he blocked it with ease. The bloodletter then swiped and cut the side of the daemonette while she was in mid air, she fell to the floor hissing and the bloodletter brought his blade down on her. The daemonette raised an arm to protect herself, but that was a mistake, the blade cut through the soft skin under her crab claw around her wrist. Cutting her hand off completely. The daemonette shrieked in pair and the bloodletter grabbed her by her long black hair, he then lifted her off the ground and brought her to face height. The bloodletter’s dark eyes looked into hers for a moment, then he roared in her face with rage. With a casual sweep of his sword he cut her in half. The lower half feel away, black daemonic blood spilled all over the floor. The Bloodletter cackled and cast the torso to one side as if it was rubbish, he then looked up to see new enemies. Four more daemonettes had gathered and watched the death of their sister, they leapt down to meet the bloodletter with claws at the ready. The Bloodletter looked at each one in turn then growled, the daemonettes laughed and pounced on him.

“We need to get out! Head for the breach in the hull!” Tainith shouted, his stubber rifle ready in case of attack. “Sergeant!” Mercutio shouted back to him, he and Koth came into view, “there is not time, we must go!” Actun and Borris were also present, “what about the others?” Actun looked at him if he were mad, “didn’t you hear him? There is no time!” Borris decided to shut up. “Wait for us!” everyone turned to see Kaya, Alrik, Lucinda and Eshmeres who was helping the limping Wilson, “Which way is out?” Alrik asked, looking at all the new people without much thought. Koth looked at him then said “this way” everyone began to move as fast as possible towards the hull breach then Borris asked “hold on, what about the daemons?” Alrik grinned, “We found some friends for them to play with!” Borris was about to ask him about these “friends” when he was shoved through the hull breach.




________________________________________________________________


Best chapter so far I reckon,:drinks:


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

Awesome! It really is suggesting that one of them will kop it soon. Although who it is is just keeping me guessing. Good job!


----------



## Karak The Unfaithful (Feb 13, 2011)

Did you make Wilson? Anyway i have a special plan for him...


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

Yes I did make Wilson and I hope that surprise is a Nurgle related death or being flamed alive by something Tzeentchy!


----------



## Karak The Unfaithful (Feb 13, 2011)

Wilson dies a very nugle-ish death but its not quite that simple, he will...

*THIS INFORMATION HAS BEEN TERMINATED BY THE AUTHORITY OF THE ORDO MALLEUS, AND HERETICS WHO ATTEMPT TO ACSESS THIS DATA WILL BE EXECUTED*

...and that is how he dies!


----------



## Karak The Unfaithful (Feb 13, 2011)

*Chapter VII: Failure is not an option*


The bloodletter was wandering through the darkness of the cargo bay, he was wounded in many places. The prey had escaped him, but he would find him again. It had got away when the daemonette attacked him, he had killed her, and her sisters…the bloodletter had been wounded though, and it would leave a few scars.
Hmmmm…_Scar_
He liked that word, it would make a fitting name. The newly named Scar looked at the bodies on the floor: humans, daemonettes and some of his kind. Scar raised his sword to his face, he looked at the blade for a moment then let his long tongue seep through his jaws. The horrid black slug of a tongue licked the blood off the blade, it tasted sweet, so sweet. Scar lowered his sword and sniffed the air. He could smell blood, he always could, and every living thing reeked of it. The different enemies smelt different, but it was always a smell of blood, the blood pumping through their veins. How foolish they were, he thought, the smell would always gives them away wherever they were. But they could never smell it, why? What made them different? The blood would always drive him onwards towards his victim, how he longer the spilt them open. It was only a small moment of true bliss, but it was enough to make him want more.
Hew could hear their hearts too, so loud and deafening, but somehow he could always here everything out when it seemed to be blocked out. They would never understand it, never, he felt alone and he always had. Bloodshed and slaughter were his only companions, they were honest and trustworthy, scar knew they gave him a purpose to his existence and would follow him to the end.
Scar sniffed the air once more, somewhere he smelt fresh blood, wounded but alive. He immediately set off, following the smell until he came to a human. He was lying on the floor and tried to crawl away when he saw him, “oh my…” Scar grabbed him by the neck and lifted him from the ground. “Let me go!” Scar couldn’t kill this one, he wanted to but he couldn’t. “I am Captain Algen and I demand you let me go!” the human squirmed feebly and shouted some more. Scar pulled him to face height, looking right into his eyes. “Silence human!”

The last human survivors had made it to a large piece of wreckage half embedded in the ground. He provided a small place for them to shelter and rest, some were sitting on the dirty, black ground and some stood. Koth, Kaya, Alrik, Borris, Tainith, Lucinda, Eshmeres, Wilson, Mercutio, Actun and Actun’s last guardsmen, private Roy Johnson. 
Koth shook his head “Algen isn’t here” Tainith, who was sitting on a piece of wreckage, shook his head and took out a battered notebook and a pencil. “We could go back for him,” Borris suggested. Everyone knew it would be the right thing to do, however, what they wanted to do was very different. “Are you mad?” Actun asked him, “You saw what those things did! I had six men before! Now I only have one!” Roy, Actun’s last guardsmen, hung his head. “Sorry…” Borris said. “Mercutio, can we get the ship up and running again?” Koth asked Mercutio shook his head sadly, “sorry inquisitor, but the ship is done for” Eshmeres then asked, “So, how are we going to get out of this place?” Alrik, who had been standing next to Eshmeres, turned to him and said: “sorry mate, but were stuck here” Eshmeres looked at the ground and sighed. Wilson suddenly felt very angry, why did he have to be stuck in some hellhole with a load of daemons? He wanted someone to blame. “This is your fault Koth! You should be protecting us from this kind of stuff, you are an inquisitor after all!” Wilson shouted without thinking, too late now and Actun joined in. “Yeah! Where were you when the heretic was running loose!” Tainith put down his notebook and stood up “hold on a minute-“ but Roy shoved him out the way and he went into Alrik who wasn’t the sort of guy to forgive quickly. “Hey! Watch it you little punk!” and he grabbed Tainith by the shoulder, “Alrik let him go!” Kaya shouted at the space wolf. Pretty soon everyone was shouting at someone about whatever reason: Actun and Roy were now moaning at Mercutio, Alrik wanted to fight Tainith and Kaya was trying to stop him and Wilson was complaining about everything.
Koth sat on some wreckage, just looking at them fight with each other. Amidst the noise and shouts he heard one voice that reached out to him, “There is another way out” Koth turned to see Lucinda, eyes wide, facing him. “What?” Koth asked. The small girl extended a hand, it was strangely sore and red. Koth reached out and took hold of the small hand.

Koth jumped and suddenly he was somewhere else. He was standing on a dead plain with Lucinda by his side looking up at a floating island. There were long bridges leading up to, and on it was a small, ruined fortress.
Then, he was inside it. Facing a stone doorway and a small alter in front of the doorway. On the alter were many symbols and part of it was missing, a half circle from the centre, he knew this place. He turned to Lucinda, “but this is impossible” She smiled and they appeared somewhere else.
This time it was a grand coliseum, large enough for a 200 baneblades, there were rows and rows of seats, all empty. They were standing in a viewing box looking out across the arena, in the centre of the arena was a symbol: the mark of Khonre. Koth turned to look at the rest of the viewing box, there was a small brass cage and inside a half circle, made of stone.

Koth felt the small hand fall away from his, he was still sitting on the wreckage and the others were still fighting and arguing. Koth got to his feet and shouted: “there is another way out!” everyone went silent and faced him. Lucinda smiled, not quite sure what just happened.

Somewhere far away from where the humans hid was a fortress, on its mighty walls stood Doomaxe, bloodthrister of Khorne. He was a monstrous creature, with two curled horns, a pair of large wings and black fur running down his back. With his stood another bloodthrister, Oldblade. “it has happened” Oldblade said “and we have the sacrifice” Doomaxe nodded “he chose me to do it, the lord of skulls chose me” “that is true Doomaxe, but remember: Failure is not an option”


________________________________________________________________
The story becomes ever more mysterious! enjoy!
:goodpost:


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

Doomaxe finally steps into the picture. Interesting..


----------



## Karak The Unfaithful (Feb 13, 2011)

> Doomaxe finally steps into the picture. Interesting..


yes, it is offical, there is a massive bloodthrister with anger problems wanting to kill them.

I quite liked the way i brought scar in, no one really bothers with the bloodletters in fiction. let alone give them names.


----------



## Karak The Unfaithful (Feb 13, 2011)

This is the shortest chapter, but don't worry I promise flesh hounds and an unseen daemon in the next one.
__________________________________________________________________
*Chapter VIII: The Way out*


Alrik considered Koth’s new plan stupid and radical, it would never work. Koth had told them about a doorway that would lead them out of this place and return them into the real universe. “There is a doorway,” he had said, “If we can get the key we can open it and escape” Alrik had laughed at that “If it does lead out of hear why don’t the daemons use it?” Koth smiled, “because it was not made for them” Koth even had a little book about the warp and there was a small bit about this ‘doorway’ and that it was created long before the chaos gods by some ancient race, although Alrik couldn’t be bothered with details. “But, we need someone to get the key, otherwise it will remained closed and we will die here” Koth said we he was showing us the pages in the little book. He hadn’t told anyone anymore details, weather he was hiding it for his own good or some other purpose Alrik could not tell. They had left their shelter after that, but they had found weapons and ammo among the wreckage, it seemed the ship’s armoury had been scattered across the plains. Whatever had been broken Mercutio had fixed, and done a good job it. As they were looking for weapons Alrik realised he had lost his plasma pistol in the ship but he had found something better, a shotgun that was now strapped to his belt. The group had also salvaged: loads of grenades, a few meltabombs, bolter and lasgun ammo and not to mention a missile launcher with a few krag missiles, that Eshmeres was now carrying. After that they had set off across the plains, Koth leading the way, although he hadn’t told them where they were going.

“When are you going to tell them Koth?” Mercutio asked him as they crossed the black dirty ground, Koth sighed and looked up at the sky, it was concealed by horrid black clouds that stretched as far as the eye could see. “How do you know?” he asked, “What I know and don’t know as none of your business” Mercutio replied “now tell me” Koth sighed again, he would have to tell him. “One of them will have to take the challenge and win if we can get the key,” Koth said as he looked at the group, his group. “Which god holds the key?” Mercutio asked as the pair walked over an odd-looking bit of dirt. “Khorne” Koth said quietly, then the clouds thundered above their heads. Mercutio shook his head, “you know it is not wise to say their names, especially not here” he said looking up at the sky, “We need someone strong and skilled in combat” Koth nodded “It should be Alrik, he is the best of all of them” Mercutio looked surprised “should? Why not?” he asked, “because we need someone why can resist his rage” Koth knew he did not need to say who ‘he’ was. “In that case, I know the perfect person.

Eshmeres had always wondered what the warp was like, it turned out it was exactly the opposite of what he expected, but he had no more time to think on this because Koth had ordered they stop. He was happy for Koth to lead, after all he was an inquisitor and was an expert on daemons and the warp. But he couldn’t help noticing he was different to the other inquisitors. Everyone gathered round him and Mercutio, “now” he began “We have decided,” Alrik groaned, “at last!” Mercutio gave him a mean look. “We have decided that the group will be spilt, one half to secure the doorway and the other to claim the key” Borris stepped in, “hold on, hold on. Why does the doorway have to be ‘secure’?” Koth lowered his voice, “because once the key comes close to the doorway every daemon in this damn place will be wanting to go through it” Mercutio nodded “only a mortal can open the doorway” “So,” announced Koth “Me, Kaya and Alrik will go after the key while the rest of you will follow Mercutio to the doorway, any questions?” Everyone looked around and Lucinda, who had kept quiet for a long time now quietly asked, “Are we going home?” Wilson smiled and replied, “Yes, we’re going home!” Alrik nodded and shouted “what we waiting for then?”

Meanwhile, somewhere in a bloodstained dungeon far from the survivors lay a man, a mortal man. He lay in the corner of his cell, chained to the wall. He had many wounds from the beatings and he felt sick. Above he could here shouted and the stamping of feet, they, the daemons, must be celebrating something. “Help me…” Algen whispered to the darkness “help me…”


----------

